# Earthquake in Melbourne!



## ojm (6 March 2009)

Whole house was just shaking. Sitting on the couch and was shaking. Windows shaking, tv wobbling.

In North Eastern suburbs, at Diamond Creek.

Was freaky as. Dogs weren't too happy. About 2 minutes ago. Am I tripping?

No link – yet. About 8:57pm.


----------



## M34N (6 March 2009)

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25150188-661,00.html

That's all I got, I felt it too and it scared the living s**t out of me! I called some close family around the city and they all reported the same thing as me... very scary indeed!

*Quake 'shakes Melbourne'*

Staff writer

March 06, 2009 09:00pm

BREAKING NEWS: RESIDENTS across Melbourne have reported feeling the earth tremble as a quake appears to shakes the city.

Melburnians contacted the Herald Sun to report feeling the trembler from Carlton to Frankston.

The intesity of the tremor is not yet known.

MORE TO COME


----------



## ojm (6 March 2009)

news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25150188-661,00.html

You heard it here first


----------



## gfresh (6 March 2009)

That was just the sound of America collapsing.. nothing to see here, move along


----------



## M34N (6 March 2009)

gfresh said:


> That was just the sound of America collapsing.. nothing to see here, move along




LOL

Oh forgot to mention I am out east (Dandenong), called a few people who felt it in Prahran, Hallam, Mulgrave, Carrum Downs and Skye. All the neighbours also outside straight after the tremor, a lot of worried people!

Also found this on The Age just then:

http://www.theage.com.au/national/earth-tremor-rocks-metropolitan-melbourne-20090306-8rgc.html

*Earth tremor rocks metropolitan Melbourne*

    * March 7, 2009 - 9:15PM

The centre of Melbourne has been rocked by an earth tremor, with worried residents reporting buildings shaking across the metropolitan area.

Householders from Reservoir, in the city's north, to Kew and Cheltenham, southeast of Melbourne, said they felt the tremor - which lasted a few seconds - shortly before 9pm (AEDT), on Friday.

A spokeswoman for Victoria Police also said there had been an earth tremor but said there were no reports of any damage immediately after the incident.

Further information and comment was being sought from Geoscience Australia, which monitors earthquake activity.

AAP


----------



## ojm (6 March 2009)

4.7 on the scale @ 38.377 °S, 145.714 °E.

maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=38.377 °S,+145.714 °E&sll=-25.335448,135.745076&sspn=84.355114,82.96875&ie=UTF8&ll=-38.373962,145.647812&spn=0.6196,0.648193&z=11&iwloc=addr

(can't post links yet).


----------



## beerwm (6 March 2009)

gfresh said:


> That was just the sound of America collapsing.. nothing to see here, move along




hahahaha,

good one


----------



## OK2 (6 March 2009)

A bit more than a tremor, more like an earth quake.


----------



## gav (6 March 2009)

Yep, felt it here too in Carrum Downs.  A friend in Armadale felt it too.


----------



## drsmith (6 March 2009)

gfresh said:


> That was just the sound of America collapsing.. nothing to see here, move along



It conicided with the Dow Futures changing course.


----------



## Julia (6 March 2009)

Gee whiz, Melbourne, as though you need an earthquake on top of searing temperatures, gale force winds, years long drought and unprecedented bushfires!

Is Melbourne on any known fault line?   As a Kiwi, I was fairly used to this stuff but I'd never heard of Melbourne as being a known earthquake prone area.

It can be pretty scary the first time everything moves all around you.
Hope it was a one-off.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (6 March 2009)

wow 4.7 quake !, heavy duty stuff for us aussies 
L.A residents would probably yawn.

i remember feeling the earth move in the mid north of S.A 
sometime in the 1990's .

its a pretty unnerving feeling.


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 March 2009)

Drought, fires, water shortages, trains not running, blackouts and now an earth quake.

Will there be anything left of Melbourne in 3 months time when I'll next be there? Perhaps I should forget the hotel room and just bring a tent and some tins of baked beans...  :


----------



## Green08 (7 March 2009)

All you need to know about earthquakes in Australia.

http://www.ga.gov.au/hazards/earthquake/tools.jsp

sligthly delayed mapping of floods, earthquakes, and landslides.


----------



## MACCA350 (7 March 2009)

Didn't notice anything here in Fawkner

cheers


----------



## Big_Daz (7 March 2009)

Felt something abnormal...didn't even think for a second it was an earthquake...


----------



## OK2 (7 March 2009)

Smurf1976 said:


> Drought, fires, water shortages, trains not running, blackouts and now an earth quake.
> 
> Will there be anything left of Melbourne in 3 months time when I'll next be there? Perhaps I should forget the hotel room and just bring a tent and some tins of baked beans...  :




You only need to bring a Sherrin, footy season goes on regardless


----------



## sam76 (7 March 2009)

Julia said:


> Gee whiz, Melbourne, as though you need an earthquake on top of searing temperatures, gale force winds, years long drought and unprecedented bushfires!
> 
> Is Melbourne on any known fault line?   As a Kiwi, I was fairly used to this stuff but I'd never heard of Melbourne as being a known earthquake prone area.
> 
> ...




did the earth move for you too Julia?

boom boom


----------



## prawn_86 (7 March 2009)

Had a 4.5 tremor in the Riverland bout 10 yrs ago. Can still remember it, by the time we figured out what it was it stopped


----------



## son of baglimit (7 March 2009)

i was at docklands stadium and felt something, but grandstands often shake a little, so didnt think anything of it.

julia - in 1989 when newcastle rocked, i felt it in melbourne - the same fault runs from newcastle, thru western suburbs of melb, and out to the great ocean road.


----------



## kincella (7 March 2009)

had a couple of wines as usual last night...went to bed with a headache....never felt a thing...
but used to live up on the NSW / VIC border...every couple of years there would be tremors...under 5 scale...the house shook, glasses rattled, things moved...the earth moved....over in 30 seconds....

but what did worry me...the giant Hume Dam...20 minutes away...on the fault line...they had done scenarios...if the quake was big enough and broke the dam wall....the water would reach Melb in 30 minutes...

Hume Dam is over 300 klms in circumference....holds 5 times the size of Sydney Harbour
here is a link about the dam
http://www.absoluteastronomy.com/topics/Lake_Hume


----------



## Timmy (7 March 2009)

kincella said:


> but what did worry me...the giant Hume Dam...20 minutes away...on the fault line...they had done scenarios...if the quake was big enough and broke the dam wall....the water would reach Melb in 30 minutes...




Now that would be an interesting study to see.  I can easily imagine it flooding through the Murray but can’t see how it would get to Melbourne given the river system layout and the Great Dividing Range in the way?  Not that Melbournians would say no to a bit of water right about now.


----------



## kincella (7 March 2009)

Timmy, forget about it following the course of the river....it would be a wall of water flooding everything in its path....I have seen the models of how it would act....the wall is over 50 metres high  x 1700 metres long...up on a hill...almost everything in its path that was lower than the wall would be hit...

I think only the Pretty Sally range of mountains would be safe


----------



## Geoff (7 March 2009)

Smurf1976 said:


> Drought, fires, water shortages, trains not running, blackouts and now an earth quake.




And the rest of us knew it was a ****ty place to live before all that happened 

Hope there's still stuff around when the F1 is on!!  Do I get a refund on my booking if the hotel is destroyed before I get there?




Timmy said:


> Now that would be an interesting study to see.  I can easily imagine it flooding through the Murray but can’t see how it would get to Melbourne given the river system layout and the Great Dividing Range in the way?  Not that Melbournians would say no to a bit of water right about now.




Well it would put the fires out at least!


----------



## Timmy (7 March 2009)

Geoff said:


> Well it would put the fires out at least!




LOL!


----------



## Timmy (18 March 2009)

Just had another one!


----------



## wonderrman (18 March 2009)

Timmy said:


> Just had another one!




Yeah I thought I felt it to, lasted about 5 seconds. The desk and window fitting shock again. What's going on, haven't had one for years now suddenly two in two weeks!


----------



## cutz (18 March 2009)

Yep I felt it, screens were shaking around and floor rattling, sent shivers up my spine.


----------



## kincella (18 March 2009)

my chair was moving...I was sitting on it....in toorak...


----------



## prawn_86 (18 March 2009)

Victoria is about to be sucked into a black-hole... 

About time, nothing worthwhile there anyway... :


----------



## sammy84 (18 March 2009)

I just felt it aswell in Toorak. I cant remeber ever having two so close together


----------



## gav (18 March 2009)

Sorry guys, I will try not to drop the weights in the gym again! :


----------



## pan (18 March 2009)

i didn't no what was going on.. i didn't feel the one last week


----------



## xyzedarteerf (18 March 2009)

not a strong as the first one...felt it around 4.30pm today..


----------



## Junior (18 March 2009)

End of the world is nigh in Victoria.  Over the past few months we've had extreme drought, extreme heat, severe bushfires, gale force winds, torrential rain, rolling blackouts, dust storms and earthquakes!


----------



## Timmy (18 March 2009)

Junior said:


> End of the world is nigh in Victoria.  Over the past few months we've had extreme drought, extreme heat, severe bushfires, gale force winds, torrential rain, rolling blackouts, dust storms and earthquakes!




And a visit from the Kruddster.


----------



## CanOz (18 March 2009)

Usually you can find most recent info here  but the nearest one to you lot was much farther north.



CanOz


----------



## CoffeeKing (19 March 2009)

prawn_86 said:


> Victoria is about to be sucked into a black-hole...
> 
> About time, nothing worthwhile there anyway... :




Geez, give me the strength to stop laughing- what a cracker


----------



## CoffeeKing (19 March 2009)

Not in robots suburb was it... lol


----------



## skyQuake (19 March 2009)

Junior said:


> End of the world is nigh in Victoria.  Over the past few months we've had extreme drought, extreme heat, severe bushfires, gale force winds, torrential rain, rolling blackouts, dust storms and earthquakes!




..and thats why Syd is better than melb


----------



## sammy84 (20 March 2009)

skyQuake said:


> ..and thats why Syd is better than melb




I could respond to this, but instead us Victorians feel sorry for your nearly bankrupt state :


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 March 2009)

ojm said:


> Whole house was just shaking. Sitting on the couch and was shaking. Windows shaking, tv wobbling.
> 
> In North Eastern suburbs, at Diamond Creek.
> 
> ...






M34N said:


> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25150188-661,00.html
> 
> That's all I got, I felt it too and it scared the living s**t out of me! I called some close family around the city and they all reported the same thing as me... very scary indeed!
> 
> ...






Big_Daz said:


> Felt something abnormal...didn't even think for a second it was an earthquake...




Harden up you Victorians.

It was a tremor.

I've been in a tremor in Melbourne 1980/81 and it was no bigger than a good r**t.

I've also been in an earthquake.

And your recent knee trembler was no earthquake.

Typical AFL supporters type response.

gg


----------



## wayneL (19 June 2012)

*Victorian Earthquake*

We thought we'd share some of our's. 

So who felt it?


----------



## Miss Hale (19 June 2012)

*Re: Victorian Earthquake*

Not me but I was on the phone to someone who did!   She's a few kms closer to the CBD than I am.


----------



## Joules MM1 (19 June 2012)

swaying gently we woz......

anyone a clue on todays little earthly tiff?


----------



## Joules MM1 (19 June 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> swaying gently we woz......
> 
> anyone a clue on todays little earthly tiff?




*EARTHQUAKE: 5.5-magnitude tremor rocks Victoria for at least 20 seconds*

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/national/str...ia/story-e6frfkvr-1226401631728#ixzz1yEyp5kuj

oh..... all of 20 seconds.....

and here are the decendants of the titanic :band


----------



## Smurf1976 (19 June 2012)

*Re: Victorian Earthquake*

I haven't heard any reports of actual damage to anything, but I do know for certain that about 20% of Vic electricity generation has tripped offline as a result. 

Power supply for Vic is now coming from SA, Tas and the remaining generation in Vic. As long as nothing else goes wrong, there will be enough power for normal operation of businesses etc tomorrow.

Other than that, I haven't heard any reports of it actually affecting anything in terms of damage etc.


----------



## ChessPlayer (19 June 2012)




----------



## Miss Hale (19 June 2012)

ChessPlayer said:


> View attachment 47510




Well my footy team has a bye this week, got to get excited about something


----------



## Timmy (19 June 2012)

ChessPlayer said:


> View attachment 47510


----------



## Tink (20 June 2012)

Yes we did. 
The dog was uneasy 5 minutes prior, was wondering what was wrong with him, then the bottle was swaying on the bench - knew it was an earthquake.
Hmm, 5.5


----------



## MACCA350 (20 June 2012)

Yep we're about 13km north of the CBD and we felt that one. 
I had pressure in the ears from the low frequencies, thought "my subs are off so it can't be that" so I asked the misses and kids if they could feel it, they looked at me like "WTF's wrong with you". Then a few seconds later it hit, the couch started wobbling and a few parts of the house started rattling. Was all over in about 20 seconds or so.

It's the first earthquake I can remember, apparently I went through a couple much worse when I was a kid in another country but I can't remember much of it. In the middle of it I started to get concerned. But it was all over pretty quick and only very tame 

Cheers


----------



## Tink (20 June 2012)

This was alot stronger than the one we had last year, around the same time, June/July.


----------



## prawn_86 (20 June 2012)

We live in Port Melbourne, 2nd floor, and felt absolutely nothing. Was just sitting on the couch, no glasses rattling on the coffee table or anything.

A friend lives about 30 stories up in a different building and he didn't feel a thing either


----------



## Junior (20 June 2012)

Was easily noticeable in Beaumaris, rumbling noise, house shook and things were rattling.  I've felt 2 or 3 tremors in the past (incl. one in Tokyo in February earlier this year), but this was way stronger!


----------



## MrBurns (20 June 2012)

.


----------



## sinner (20 June 2012)

Definitely felt it while visiting a friend in Heathmont last night.

"Can you feel that?"

"What?"

"The house...can you feel that?"

"Must be possums..."

"It's not possums!"

When I got home (Brunswick) everyone was in bed so I didn't get a chance to ask if they felt it.


----------



## CanOz (20 June 2012)

From the USGS.

CanOz


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 June 2012)

sinner said:


> "Must be possums..."
> 
> "It's not possums!"




lulz ....the humour factor is better than 5.5

http://video.heraldsun.com.au/2247922858/Earthquake-caught-on-camera?area=videoindex2


----------



## Miss Hale (20 June 2012)

I heard it wasn't an earthquake at all, just all the Carlton supporters jumping off the bandwagon


----------



## Joules MM1 (20 June 2012)

sound bites from around the traps taken from current affairs programs in victoria



> "ah, nah-yeah, i wooz just finishing me marmite fingers when i wooz gunna start the jelly the missus had made, ya know, she'd made this rooly kewel jelletin out of a rabbit shaped tin and i can tell ya chasing that thing around me plate with a fork wooz a roil larf n a half"







> "well, i was dozin off in bed when i thought the misses had left her favourite vibrator on under the pillow, like she likes to do, when i tried to stand up and the whole room was shaking and i could here this howling noise, so, i made my way to the window and i could the next doors prattling on about jelly rabbits and that was when i new we were in trouble......"





> yeah, well, some of me patio furniture fell over and some tossers took photos and planted them all over the web....bastaard


----------



## Eager (30 June 2012)

Typically, this event was hijacked by Melburnites and turned into a Mirthquake.

Closer to the epicentre in regional Vic, real people suffered real damage to their properties.

The size of the quake was similar to the one that killed over a dozen people in Newcastle in 1989.


----------



## Tink (4 December 2014)

We seem to have had a minor earthquake in Melbourne, the last few days.

Nothing unusual here.

Did anyone else?

http://www.ga.gov.au/earthquakes/


----------



## pixel (4 December 2014)

Tink said:


> We seem to have had a minor earthquake in Melbourne, the last few days.
> 
> Nothing unusual here.
> 
> ...




Must be a belated result to the "Landslide Election".
Which would form a welcome reason to "Blame it on Labor" - like every other bad thing.


----------



## Tink (5 December 2014)

LOL Pixel, I could have said that 
Expect more of this under Labor.

The two minor earthquakes or tremors we had, were from two different places, and were not connected at all.
The last one we had was more central.
It only lasted less than a minute, from the reports.


----------

